# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Suggestion-[Report Post] Drop Down List to Pick And Report The Type of The Post

## :) Sixthsense :)

Hi All,

Just a suggestion to keep a drop down list in Report Post window with some options like the below. Because *at present we need to type the remarks manually which takes some time*.  It will be very much helpful if you keep some predefine text like canned replies in Report Post Window.

*Type**Advertisement*Breaking Excel SecurityInvalid Thread TitleQuestion on Someone's ThreadMissing Code TagsDuplicate ThreadAttack on another memberCross Posted*Custom*

----------


## arlu1201

Very nice and good point.

I will pass it on to the tech team to see if they can help us with this.

----------


## Fotis1991

+1 to this! :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for the consideration  :Smilie:

----------

